Ask HN: What advice would you give to an early career software engineer? - ngngngng
======
jefrin
Learn a best course for your career growth [https://www.slajobs.com/data-
science-training-in-chennai/](https://www.slajobs.com/data-science-training-
in-chennai/)

------
austincheney
Learn to Read The Fucking Code (RTFC). While it sounds obvious many developers
often never really learn to read code outside their favorite approach, api,
and framework.

------
xupybd
Learn to deliver value not code. Code is expensive to maintain and deliver.
You should create as little as possible to get to your end goal.

Keep all your code as human readable as possible. If there are business rules
related to your code make sure the comments explain the business rules.

Learn SQL, it's an amazingly powerful tool. Becoming very good at creating
complex queries is very valuable.

Keep it simple, complex solution are only good when a simple one wouldn't fit.

------
oldandtired
Leave now before you lose your sanity. Humour aside, there are a variety of
things that you can do. The other comments given in response are a useful
guide for you.

If you still want to be in the field then learn and keep learning about as
many different areas as you can. When you get involved in a project, try to
get a good handle on the problem domain subject matter, especially from those
who are the problem domain subject matter experts.

Expand your study into areas unrelated to software engineering - it is
irrelevant whether these be technical or non-technical areas. What this will
allow you to build in yourself is an appreciation of a broad range of areas
that make you a more competent human. Look at everything from gardening to
astrophysics, medical research to woodworking, religion to science philosophy,
raising animals to raising finance. There are so many different subjects that
can help you.

When you broaden your appreciation of many subjects, you will enhance your
ability to understand people and their problems and what they actually need
for them to move forward.

Expand your appreciation of the very many different "technologies" that have
been developed in the past for electronic computer systems. Study diverse
areas in computer engineering, everything from languages, compilers, operating
systems, networking, database technologies, computer graphics, hardware, etc.,
etc., etc. You don't have to be an expert in any or all of these areas.
However, having a basic knowledge and appreciation will allow you to look at
different ways to provide solutions to the vast array of problems that will
come your way as you develop as a software engineer.

Keep in mind that software engineering is more an art than a science.

Finally, be prepared to change to a completely different career when the time
comes and if you keep an open mind, you will know when that time comes.

------
badpun
This is a well-paying job, so it's tempting to adapt your spending to the
amount you're making. However, if you do so, you will have to do this job
forever (well, until you retire). It's smarter to be very wary about lifestyle
inflation and just save a lot of money. The freedom of having decades' worth
of living expenses in your savings account is amazing.

